# How do you spend your spare time?



## SixsenceShen (Jul 15, 2013)

How do you spend your spare time?


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

wife is out of town for a week

so I have been testing t-jet arms.

I pop them car, get their rpms, if the numbers are high enough, I balance the arm, put the gear on and dyno test the cars.

with no track, I have to wait for 1 of the locals to have a track opening for me to stop by.

I miss having a track


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Spare time? I don't know what you are talking about? I don't understand the concept?


Well I guess you mean those hours I spend at work, or cutting the grass, or other something else like that?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*THIS* is how I spend my Spare time- ie: Online, and/or building -Playing with HO Slotcars 
Aside my wonderful relationship with my Lovely Lady, everything ELSE in irrelevant


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What is spare time?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

If I could rid of this wasteful habit of sleeping, I could have some spare time, which I'm certain would be filled with slot cars, motorcycles and old B movies.

-Paul


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Upon further review........

I started the following tonight
1. 1986 VonDohren #126 white "Pretzelmania" Olsen
2. 1986 VonDohren #126 red "Pretzelmania" Olsen
3. 1986 Newt Hartman #026 Olsen
4. 1986 Doug Hoffman #60 over Olsen
5. 1985 Duane Howard #114 Olsen
6. 1986 Lou Blaney #10 red/white Olsen (Syracuse)
7. 1986 Lou Blaney #10x white/red Olsen (Syracuse)
8. 1982 Maynard Forette #78 Troyer
9. 1981 Merv Treichler #58 Troyer
10. 1981 Alan Johnson #14j Troyer
11. 1982 Troyer driver tbd?
12. 1973 Merv Treichler #58 coupe
13. 1981 Dennis Bailey #81 Tobias

Oh yeah, I primered a couple walls in the kitchen too.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Spare time? I don't know what you are talking about? I don't understand the concept?
> 
> 
> Well I guess you mean those hours I spend at work, or cutting the grass, or other something else like that?


Mad,
Post a couple close ups?
Thanks John F


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Hop over to the Modeling/Customizing section and check out the Dirt Modifieds thread. I have posted a few of my cars there. Believe I currently have about 350 or so that I have built over the years?

I'll need to set them all up for a group shot again sometime soon. With no A/C in the Work Shop, where the track is located, it may need to wait till the first frost is at least in the forecast??


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

*how do i spend my spare time?*

Well since i dont work no more every minute of the day and nite is spare time for me. I just try to find something to do. Mostly play with my cars, eat , sleep, chores around house i reluctantly do..lol


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I participate with the Great River Honor Flight guard/escort. 

Around here we have the Honor Flight. It's a non-profit organization that flies veterans of WWII & Korean wars to Washington D.C. for a whirlwind 24 hour tour. They see the war memorials, changing of the guard, etc. 
We have a motorcycle escort that meets with the tour bus on it's way back from the airport. We've had anywhere from 150 - 250 bikes participate in our Great River Honor Flight guard. 
If you ever get the chance to attend a homecoming of one of these flights or ride with the guard it's something you won't forget. 

If you're interested here's the main web page. At the top you can click on regional hubs to find the closest one to you. 
http://www.honorflight.org/ 

--FCB


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

fordcowboy said:


> If you ever get the chance to attend a homecoming of one of these flights or ride with the guard it's something you won't forget.
> 
> 
> --FCB


I have made the trip with Honor Flight Chicago. This is what we do in the airport when they return......




















We also belong to several other motorcycle based troop support groups.


And we collect Lego.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what is "spare time"?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

alpink said:


> what is "spare time"?


X2
:thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Since I have become disabled (10/10) due to heart and other issues, my spare time is divided between Dr visits, surgeries and working on the lil cars. When I get around better I will be workin on the 1:1 cars for shows again.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hey Larry. good to see ya!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

lype motorsport said:


> since i have become disabled (10/10) due to heart and other issues, my spare time is divided between dr visits, surgeries and working on the lil cars. When i get around better i will be workin on the 1:1 cars for shows again.


welcome back dude


----------

